# Printer help!



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a HP Deskjet 3745 and for whatever reason it has stopped printing lower case L's and all puncation. What the heck?! I reinstalled the driver with no help what so ever. Anyone dealt with this??
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Do a clean the Print Head, as that is where the printing is coming from the very end of the print cartridge is the print head, and maybe become clogged.
Under tools you should find the Clean Print Head, And if that does not do it Replace with new Print Cartridges...


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

it's blown, go shoppin.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

jefferson said:


> it's blown, go shoppin.


WONDERFUL advice...  
I would first try what Arabian Knight suggested...then call the manufacturer, if cleaning it doesn't help, or new cartridges.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tried cleaning the print head before I came here, great minds think alike. 
Apparently this has to do with an update of Windows I recently did. The recent hot fixes for this error are for Windows NT only. I have XP, so I am in fact going shopping. This is a problem with just this brand of HP computers I'm told. Off to the thrift store! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Might I make a suggestion that you get a LEXMARK printer? They're very nice printers and you very seldom have to change the ink cartridges~!


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Might I make a suggestion that you get a LEXMARK printer? They're very nice printers and you very seldom have to change the ink cartridges~!


WHAT??? I like Lexmark, but those stinking little cartridges are the pits!!!!


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I only have to change my black/color combo cartridge once every two months....I usually print 5-20 pages every other day. Even when it starts complaining about the ink being low, I can still get about 100 pages out of it. I mostly print text, but print pictures about once every month.... I have an all-in-one 2300 series.


----------

